
Scientists Demonstrate Direct Brain-to-Brain Communication in Humans - the-mitr
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/scientists-demonstrate-direct-brain-to-brain-communication-in-humans/
======
ggggtez
Kinda boring to be honest.

The signal they are sending is very rudimentary (2 bits). And the
communication is only one directional.

This is more of a tech-demo than any sort of break through. The article even
discusses other teams that are trying for 3000 or more bits.

The sad thing is, this technology is probably _slower_ than connecting an
implant to the nerves in your finger, and much more cumbersome. If the
technology can only transmit 2 bits, this really is next to useless.

------
pzh
> That magnetic pulse caused a flash of light (a phosphene) in the receiver’s
> visual field as a cue to turn the block.

Is that brain-to-brain really? It sounds more like ocular nerve stimulation
derived from the EEG of the sender and it doesn't seem very far removed from
having the sender push a button that turns on a light bulb in front of the
receiver.

------
welcome_dragon
At least this isn't being reported from Sparta, TN (aka Limetown)

